# PubMed- A Prospective Randomized Trial of Mosapride vs. Placebo in Constipation-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*A Prospective Randomized Trial of Mosapride vs. Placebo in Constipation-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

Am J Gastroenterol. 2012 May;107(5):792-3

Authors: Mansour NM, Ghaith O, El-Halabi M, Sharara AI

PMID: 22552247 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

